# Butterfly Event is now!



## boring (May 4, 2018)

Well first things first... 


These rates are the best thing I've seen in months and now I'm really optimistic. 
If you need any bugs just add me and tell me your ign, then tell me what ones you need ☆


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 4, 2018)

I'm quite looking forward to this.  The items are cute and it's been a long enough time between gardening events that I'm motivated to complete it.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 4, 2018)

This is the most weirdest flower event I’ve ever seen, but I’m still gonna collect everything it has


----------



## calamitybot (May 4, 2018)

I'm so excited for this event! It's too bad there's not that much exclusive furniture for it, but I don't have much to complain about, since Katie is one of my favorite characters!


----------



## Ryumia (May 4, 2018)

Oh... A new garden event... :0 Mhm... I'm not sure if I am able to complete this event. I almost didn't get the alice in wonderland table. :T My cellphone is currently charging, so this event is going to have to wait. I got to say goodbye to my nice flowers for the sake of the event. So sad... :[


----------



## J087 (May 4, 2018)

I'm kinda waiting for the first rant on how not-good the catch rate is.


----------



## Bcat (May 4, 2018)

Agreed! The catchrates are fantastic! They've definitely been improved!!! The only downside is I'm not a huge fan of the furniture and am mainly playing just for the LT rewards...


----------



## deuces (May 4, 2018)

oh boy, this looks exciting! im gonna start right now c: if anyone wants to be my buddy throughout the event and share our bugs, pm me or lemme know <3


----------



## joelmm (May 4, 2018)

This event is ridiculously easy. I guess they do it to make up fortune cookies.


----------



## iLoveYou (May 4, 2018)

The items from this event are kinda cute. Nothing up to now beats Leif's flowery event items though ! For this event I'm looking to collect two items only ( two hats ) :


----------



## Katelyn (May 4, 2018)

iLoveYou said:


> The items from this event are kinda cute. Nothing up to now beats Leif's flowery event items though ! For this event I'm looking to collect two items only ( two hats ) :



HAHA that apple stem is the cutest thing and if Tangy gets added to the game she's immediately getting that hat


----------



## PaperCat (May 4, 2018)

the items are okay. not my fav, but i will try and collect them anyway


----------



## boring (May 4, 2018)

PaperCat said:


> the items are okay. not my fav, but i will try and collect them anyway




Honestly, this sums me up now.

I am still loving the catch rates, they are consistently good with me and I've done really well in just half a day. I agree with most people, the items are not the best but I'm going to collect them anyway and I'm gonna sell the flowers for resources I need lmao


----------



## geetry (May 4, 2018)

I've finished five tasks and only gotten three rewards? Only one of them being an event item..the other was flower food and leaf tickets.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 4, 2018)

J087 said:


> I'm kinda waiting for the first rant on how not-good the catch rate is.


Well it's your lucky day!

The green appleflitter's catch rate acts as the second half's creature catch rates.


----------



## deuces (May 5, 2018)

im COMPLAINING i got one/seven of the red appleflitter things and then later 2/8
sigh sigh sigh


----------



## Angel-Rae (May 6, 2018)

Why oh why did Nintendo make the red Apple flutters spawn on the green strawberries and vice versa? I had it totally back to front for the first day! It’s so lucky I worked it out before we got this close to most people finishing the first half because squally folks indicate which colour they still need with the corresponding plant.


----------



## Garrett (May 6, 2018)

Yeah, the colours have made it confusing. I just looked at the rarity of each bug and the corresponding special seed. 

Fortunately, I'm done and have all the items. I'm just growing flowers to trade with Lloid.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 6, 2018)

The catch rates are pretty decent, at least for this half.  I have all the red appleflitters and I only need 16 green appleflitters.


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> Why oh why did Nintendo make the red Apple flutters spawn on the green strawberries and vice versa? I had it totally back to front for the first day! It’s so lucky I worked it out before we got this close to most people finishing the first half because squally folks indicate which colour they still need with the corresponding plant.



Yeah for real... I'm struggling to come up with any logical reason to do that other than just to screw with us for fun.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 6, 2018)

This event made me change plans. Instead of combining both the green and red strawberries at once, I start with the easiest to catch then hardest.


----------



## boring (May 6, 2018)

Justin said:


> Yeah for real... I'm struggling to come up with any logical reason to do that other than just to screw with us for fun.



It probably is for fun and all,,, a bit of revenge, if you will, for all our complaining.


----------



## Ryumia (May 6, 2018)

I completed all the red appleflitters part of the event. Now working towards completing the green appleflitters part. Only need like 30 more green appleflitters. Though... I do hope some people on my friends list would stop sending me red appleflitters. Lol. I would see some red appleflitters on my red strawberries, even though the red strawberries are suppose to be for the green appleflitters.


----------



## Bcat (May 6, 2018)

I’m only 3 green flitters away from finishing the first half. This is the fastest I’ve ever finished a gardening event half, and i barely even used any fertilizer! 
I wish they’d start the second half earlier.


----------



## Ryumia (May 7, 2018)

Just completed all the green appleflitter tasks. It's all thanks to the people on my friends list in Animal Crossing Pocket Camp. So... Thanks to all those peeps that are and aren't on this site. Really helped me out. I did my best to help those who helped me. But... Sometimes someone else beats me to the punch. :/ I'm currently trying to help the people on my friends list that didn't complete part 1 of the event yet.


----------

